# Random Cigar Pics...



## TheTomcat (Mar 8, 2012)

Montechristo in my back yard...









King B in the back yard...









A roller at an event in San Antonio...









Smokin room at Finks...


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

nice pics!


----------



## HotAshCigarsFacebook (Apr 8, 2012)

Very nice pics! Cant wait to hit my 30 posts, so I can share some also
-Jay


----------



## nishdog007 (Oct 27, 2011)

nice pics... like the cigars and the remy!!


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## ryanbish (May 3, 2012)

Stoked that I just got a new shipment from the "devil site" today. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## TheTomcat (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow thats one heck of a haul! Nice!


----------

